# How do U shoot?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone has their little techniques - holding your breath - twisting the grip one way or another - putting a finger on the outside of the trigger guard, etc, etc. What do U do? Or, do you do anything?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I think "Front Sight."

"Squeeze"

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't do the hand twist - but my ex-wife was taught to do it - it worked for her. Never worked for me. I do put the 1st finger on my left hand outside of the front of the trigger guard, and hold it there. I picked it up around 98 or 99, and it has stuck. I've tried w/ and w/o it recently, and I shoot better doing this - it helps steady the gun for me. So, I keep doing it...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I generally shoot from Modern Isosceles (don't tell Col. Cooper). Upright, fairly relaxed, head erect, arms slightly bent, strong foot dropped back a few inches. I grip the pistol as high as possible, with support fingers wrapping under the trigger guard. The thumbs both point at the target. Basically, what practical shooters call "The Grip."

All these things allow me to channel recoil straight up and down. I watch the front sight flip up then pop right back down into my sight picture. I make no real attempt to muscle the gun or fight the recoil. I just let it happen. As long as it goes straight up and back down, I can shoot very fast and accurately.

Front sight focus varies depending on distance. 3 yard COM shots require little sight focus, while 10 yard shots need a harder sight focus.

I press the trigger straight to the rear, and always try to feel the "click" of the reset. Riding the link, as John Farnam calls it.

I use the other normal marksmanship techniques of natural point of aim and breath control for accurate shooting.

I do not use the "finger forward" grip. High-speed photography of most people who use this technique will reveal that the finger slips off the trigger guard under recoil. It then has to be repositioned, wasting time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My shooting stance has evolved over the years. I face away from the target almost ninety degrees, to my right, my right arm (shooting right handed) extended almost straight, with my head down almost as if I were sighting a rifle. I grip the gun with my right thumb on the ball of the recoil shield, or along the top of the cylinder latch on a Smith. My left hand wraps my shooting hand, thumb alongside the right thumb. My left index finger is hooked slightly and the trigger guard rests in that crook. I pull slightly back with my left hand.

My front sight doesn't "flip" as Mike stated, mine jumps 'way up in an arc and the gun rolls in my hand. I have to re-position after the shot, but can do this fairly quickly.

I am shooting a single action (usually) revolver of heavy caliber and stout recoil. The description Mike goes through in his post varies considerably with mine. He's shooting for elapsed time and accuracy at relatively close ranges, while I'm shooting at longer ranges with no time limit. He's probably gone through a full magazine, or more, while I get off a couple of shots.

Vast variation to this sport.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 . Mike said it better than I could.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I generally shoot from Modern Isosceles (don't tell Col. Cooper). Upright, fairly relaxed, head erect, arms slightly bent, strong foot dropped back a few inches. I grip the pistol as high as possible, with support fingers wrapping under the trigger guard. The thumbs both point at the target. Basically, what practical shooters call "The Grip."
> 
> All these things allow me to channel recoil straight up and down. I watch the front sight flip up then pop right back down into my sight picture. I make no real attempt to muscle the gun or fight the recoil. I just let it happen. As long as it goes straight up and back down, I can shoot very fast and accurately.
> 
> ...


+1 with the exception that I prefer the weaver stance (you can tell Cooper LOL!!!)

Big +1 on Farnam "Riding the Link"


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I shoot from a modified Weaver stance and to be honest I do not pay a lot of attention to breathing. Yes, I concentrate on the front sight, that is what old guys do. Regards, Richard


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

When either action shooting or target shooting I use a weaver stance. I am cross-eye dominant so the weaver stance works better for me. I don't worry about breathing, or I am not conscious of it anyway. When targeting I focus on the target, which makes the sites a little fuzzy, but for me it is easier to put the sites on target that way. If I concentrate on the sites I drift real bad while targeting.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> +1 . Mike said it better than I could.


+2 Same here


----------

